# Best Shop at Lamington Road



## trick mab (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am going to assemble a new pc first time.
And i decided to buy all parts from lamington road,mumbai.
So please tell me the best shop in that area which i can trust and buy all parts.

Please help me.....i am totally new for assembling pc.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2015)

It used to be "PrimeABGB" at least till 2012 (till I was there).

Please wait for feedback from other members who might give you latest feedback.


----------



## trick mab (Aug 25, 2015)

Ty for ur suggestion bro!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> It used to be "PrimeABGB" at least till 2012 (till I was there).
> 
> Please wait for feedback from other members who might give you latest feedback.


Prime has turned to ****..
Most of the time they don't stock stuffs we need...

Good for getting graphics cards and high end cabinets...


----------



## trick mab (Aug 26, 2015)

My budget is 30k excluding graphic card... So where to go?


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 26, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> It used to be "PrimeABGB" at least till 2012 (till I was there).
> 
> Please wait for feedback from other members who might give you latest feedback.



Please suggest a shop in Bangalore , Karnataka to buy and assemble a new PC .... 

The shop must have :

1) 100 % genuine and newly packed parts 

2) Price must be low as possible

3) Must have stock for all models of computer components as possible (atleast for largely used models of computer components )


----------



## funfex (Aug 30, 2015)

trick mab said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am going to assemble a new pc first time.
> And i decided to buy all parts from lamington road,mumbai.
> ...



The Shop on the Groundfloor below primeabgb and itwares... its called neo somthing... Its Prices are the Least on that road... but if you want even lower rates u gotta go a stockist... most of these shops on lamington road if you see call up somebody incase you need somthing... hence the prices are a bit higher... u need to know som1 to guide you to the proper places... dont be scared if its behind these buildings in some lane ..


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 30, 2015)

funfex said:


> The Shop on the Groundfloor below primeabgb and itwares... its called neo somthing... Its Prices are the Least on that road... but if you want even lower rates u gotta go a stockist... most of these shops on lamington road if you see call up somebody incase you need somthing... hence the prices are a bit higher... u need to know som1 to guide you to the proper places... dont be scared if its behind these buildings in some lane ..


Yeah but you can't purchase from the distributer/ wholesaler..
Unless he is your close friend or relative


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 30, 2015)

trick mab said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am going to assemble a new pc first time.time
> And i decided to buy all parts from lamington road,mumbai.
> ...



Search for "PC guide" in Lamington road. Its good and trusted. Its good for low medium budget. Not good for big budget.


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2015)

stay away from 'crazy computers' and 'cassette world'. 'PC Guide' is good. if you know who stocks what it's better. else there's more wait time as the item is being brought from the whole-seller/stockist and I always find that annoying. there have been instances where I managed to find the whole-seller and brought directly from him. there's not much price difference but you get to comfortably inspect the item and choices when you visit the whole-seller!!
make an inquiry at multiple shops and then decide as there could be price difference among retailers for the same product.


----------



## trick mab (Aug 30, 2015)

Ty guys for your suggestions.

Are there any shops which give duplicate parts?

If any then tell me and also tell me how to identify original and duplicate. Because i am totally new to pc assembling.


----------



## patkim (Aug 31, 2015)

some shops they may stock OEM parts though.  HDDs, DVD Drive etc. those are sold bare without retail packaging and w/o any additional supplies.
check with the shopkeeper about the same and warranty applicable. if no clue avoid OEM parts.
insist for bill  including serial number


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 31, 2015)

patkim said:


> stay away from 'crazy computers' and 'cassette world'. 'PC Guide' is good. if you know who stocks what it's better. else there's more wait time as the item is being brought from the whole-seller/stockist and I always find that annoying. there have been instances where I managed to find the whole-seller and brought directly from him. there's not much price difference but you get to comfortably inspect the item and choices when you visit the whole-seller!!
> make an inquiry at multiple shops and then decide as there could be price difference among retailers for the same product.


Where exactly was the whole seller you got from


----------



## patkim (Aug 31, 2015)

Regarding the wholeseller/stockist I don't remember the name now but I had somehow managed to find one for Gigabyte and AMD CPUs somewhere in the corner of either topiwala lane or tara temple lane across lamington. That was sometime early 2012. I could view various gigabyte mobs/versions there and then I selected one with USB3. It was just a small clumsy  warehouse kind of containing a huge pile of stock of parts.  


What I dislike about lamington is that that if you enter a 'wrong' shop they send someone to bring the item from stockist and you not only have to wait but cant see the item and choices upfront. Many a times the item is released from stockist with purchase invoice and you will find shopkeepers using tactics like ‘_sure hain na_' '_leneka pakka hai na_'   kind of language!


----------



## crashnburn (Sep 1, 2015)

Interesting. I am curious about reviews on the stores/ stockists.

PS: Also

Lamington Road PC Hardware Market is Enigmatic - Candytech


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry for the bump.
But does anyone have any idea about

Premdeep Computers
My IT World
Micron Computer
Neo Dynamic

All 4 quoted me a price lower than Prime Abgb for the same specs.

By up to 3000 for a ~ 30k pc.. 
They all offered free assembly and Micron even said they'd deliver to my place for that amount.

Suggestions?


----------



## shankar chaurasia (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't buy from lamington shop, they are cheating people. PC and laptop are duplicate for same model. They are changing original chips. Sometime they try to give amd processors to make money. If anyone require to use for 3 months for normal use then it can be buy from lamington road shop otherwise buy from flipkart and amazon or dell stores.


----------



## chetan.g (Jun 27, 2017)

shankar chaurasia said:


> Don't buy from lamington shop, they are cheating people. PC and laptop are duplicate for same model. They are changing original chips. Sometime they try to give amd processors to make money. If anyone require to use for 3 months for normal use then it can be buy from lamington road shop otherwise buy from flipkart and amazon or dell stores.



Sorry to say that even Amazon or flip kart site are out of trust, I recently brought CPU cooler from Amazon , and I got a totally used cooler from a different seller ( not from whose I decided to brought one) - I returned that straight way. Then again I ordered the cabinet fans and again same thing happened. Though Amazon customer service was great and helped me in this issue but during all this, time was wasted and tension was a bonus .  If I would had opted to choose to visit the shop and touch and feel - look the product all these issues could have been prevented.  next thing on "duplicate" post purchase we can register our product which can tell whether our product is original. 

Actually the e-commerce giants are not paying correct attention on choosing the sellers and thus consumers are suffering.


----------



## shankar chaurasia (Jun 27, 2017)

My friend and me was cheated by lamington shopkeeper, I asked laptop i5, 4gb ram, model no 5559, they told you will get only 2 processor and ddr2. Then they told me to migrate to amd 7110 processor by giving extra 7000rs. They gave me 4gb ram. One of my friend told I was given old chip with poor quality.
If we buy online which is having poor quality and mismatched we can return it. But once we register the product we cannot return it from lamington road instead of replacement.
Best thing is to buy from dell store.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2017)

shankar chaurasia said:


> My friend and me was cheated by lamington shopkeeper, I asked laptop i5, 4gb ram, model no 5559, they told you will get only 2 processor and ddr2. Then they told me to migrate to amd 7110 processor by giving extra 7000rs. They gave me 4gb ram. One of my friend told I was given old chip with poor quality.
> If we buy online which is having poor quality and mismatched we can return it. But once we register the product we cannot return it from lamington road instead of replacement.
> Best thing is to buy from dell store.


Best thing would be to post a suggestion query before buying and get the best recommended option. If the shop refuses to give that config, don't buy from that shop.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2021)

C-c-c-combo breaker!


----------

